# Breakin



## hoib (Mar 10, 2005)

Just going to take possesion of an '05 Altima 3.5 SE and was wondering what others see as an appropriate breakin for the engine.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

For any engine, (this is especially true for the 4cyl Altima), try not to break 3k for the first 1000 miles and don't keep it at the same speed for more than a mile or so.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

id go easy the first 1-3000. then get progressivly harder until about 5000. then really open her up and she should be ready to go. enjoy!


----------



## RebelinRI (Nov 9, 2004)

Drive like normal. Try, key word, "TRY" to avoid lead foot and long trips and you'll be fine. Saying that, I beat the piss out of my 02 SE cause I couldn't keep my foot off the gas and here I am 70k later and still no problems so who knows! Have with her and give her hell!!!!

AMF

Rebel


----------

